# Riding with a Smartwatch



## meshuganeh (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone out there ride with a smartwatch on? Seems like a convenient way of seeing messages, calls, etc. and changing music without taking out the phone. There's a watch called The Mission by Nixon which is geared to ski/boarding and looks pretty good. Anyone try it out?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I rode today with my samsung gear s2
I did not find it useful at all. with gloves and jacket covering watch you couldn't use any features


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

I use my AppleWatch while riding (and pretty much everywhere else), it's nice to have but I wouldn't buy one just for snowboarding. It works great as a glorified gopro remote/viewfinder. And since iPhones these days run into 4 digits, it's nice to be able to read messages etc. without having to take out your phone in the chairlift. I definitely wouldn't get it just for changing music though, just use some earphones with in-line controls for that.

In the end, if you want one for everyday life go ahead and get one but don't buy one just for snowboarding.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm interested in the feedback on this as I just got a Garmin Vivoactive HR this week. It has a dedicated activity tracker for boarding/skiing and is fully GPS enabled. 

So far I'm on the fence about it actually.


----------



## Adyfire (Nov 28, 2016)

I actually bought an Apple Watch to mostly use it snowboarding and as a speedometer/map screen on a motorcycles or bicycle.
My phone usually needs to stay in a pocked with a handwarmer otherwise cold temps turn it off quickly. With the watch you can answer a call while riding down to meet up with a buddy and dictate a text on the lift without getting your hand frozen. I don't think it can track the exercise/calorie part all that well, other than the heartbeat monitor. 
It however can control tracking apps on your phone that keep up on your riding statistics, tho in a limited manner. Another thing I found use for was checking a quick map or using it to see a gopro feed. It basically provides access to your phone in a quick manner. I like to ride out from groups pretty often so the watch has helped me meet back up with people since. 

Now only if it had more uses day to day, hope this helps


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

PlanB said:


> I'm interested in the feedback on this as I just got a Garmin Vivoactive HR this week. It has a dedicated activity tracker for boarding/skiing and is fully GPS enabled.
> 
> So far I'm on the fence about it actually.


I have a Garmin Vivoactive HR, I got it in the off-season but I used it for the first time on the hill this weekend. The speed was right on with my smartphone app, both listing my max for the day at 39.xx mph. The watch was more accurate for vertical feet tracking and it was a LOT more accurate for measuring calories burned than other snowboard tracking apps I've used.

I'll continue using both my Garmin and Trace to track my riding, my Garmin is my main activity tracker so it's usefulness extends beyond the hill. I use my Vivoactive HR for running, biking, walking, heart rate, and snowboarding. It's a great watch and I see that it's like $170 on Amazon right now. I paid $250 for mine and I'd do it again.


----------



## Adyfire (Nov 28, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> I have a Garmin Vivoactive HR, I got it in the off-season but I used it for the first time on the hill this weekend. The speed was right on with my smartphone app, both listing my max for the day at 39.xx mph. The watch was more accurate for vertical feet tracking and it was a LOT more accurate for measuring calories burned than other snowboard tracking apps I've used.
> 
> I'll continue using both my Garmin and Trace to track my riding, my Garmin is my main activity tracker so it's usefulness extends beyond the hill. I use my Vivoactive HR for running, biking, walking, heart rate, and snowboarding. It's a great watch and I see that it's like $170 on Amazon right now. I paid $250 for mine and I'd do it again.


I can't imagine how accurate those calorie burning trackers can be while doing something so complex as snowboarding. So many factors involved than just heart rate.
A bunch of sports are probably hit or miss with these trackers


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Adyfire said:


> I can't imagine how accurate those calorie burning trackers can be while doing something so complex as snowboarding. So many factors involved than just heart rate.
> A bunch of sports are probably hit or miss with these trackers


Yeah I agree. Trace said I burned over 1400 cals while Garmin says it was just 400 cals so I consider the Garmin more accurate


----------



## Adyfire (Nov 28, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> Yeah I agree. Trace said I burned over 1400 cals while Garmin says it was just 400 cals so I consider the Garmin more accurate


Probably somewhere in between. 
Let's say 6 hours of boarding, just 400 calories not likely, unless you're really cruising the high life


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Adyfire said:


> Probably somewhere in between.
> Let's say 6 hours of boarding, just 400 calories not likely, unless you're really cruising the high life


It was just 4 hours, I think 100 cals an hour is reasonable.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

*Android*

I barely get reception at Mountain High I took both my LG G Watch (Square) and my LG G Watch R (Round) most of the time I just shut down the phone to save battery. It felt a little more weird/bulky because you've got your smart watch and then your gloves plus your jacket/coat. In addition because I'm still riding on Easy Street or green lanes sometimes when I fall I'm afraid of landing on a rock or hard ice and it'd smash/shatter the screen. Sometimes, I completely take it off and leave it in the car or I'll risk it. After last season I got those screen glass covers for all three of my smart watches now (LG G Watch Urbane) the activity count/steps are off but for texting and stuff if/when you get coverage it's great. If not save your battery and hope you smart watch comes with a power up button.


----------



## Donlon (Jan 12, 2014)

get the oakley airwaves bro.


----------

